# anyone else cancel Apple Tv + ?



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I watched the whole seasons of The Morning show, See and for all Mankind and liked all 3, especially the morning show. Tried Dickinson but gave up half way through episode one. none of their other shows currently out have any appeal to me so I cancelled. I will renew when the second seasons of my three shows come out, or in the unlikely event they come up with some new decent shows


bottom line- major disappointment in this service , I expected much more. They don't even hold a candle to Hulu or Amazon, let alone Netflix


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I set a reminder for 2 days before my free subscription ends (_"Siri, set a reminder to cancel TV+ on&#8230;"_)
(I've yet to watch anything on TV+)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I have 10 more months to think about it but I did really enjoy the two shows I watched so far.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't even subscribed yet.
I did like the first episode of the morning show. But I'll probably wait until Amazing Stories drops, before I subscribe.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I have watched all of there originals that I am interested in, but will probably watch TMS "one of these days". I'm in for the free year so they have some time to get more content out there before I start paying. I imagine they will bundle services (I also pay for Arcade and Music Family) to make it more cost effective, although $4.99 is pretty low.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Not yet, but I haven’t really found it to be worth watching. Don’t plan on renewing.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Have it free for a year so I'll probably cancel after I see the first month's charge after that. That is, unless there's something by that time I want to watch.

I agree it probably won't be worth the $5/month for me. I haven't touched it since watching the finale of The Morning Show.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I got the free year with my iPhone. I’ve watched For All Mankind and Dickinson so far. Enjoyed both. I tried to watch The Morning Show, but couldn’t get into it. Might revisit later. 

We’ll see what they have when my year is up.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> bottom line- major disappointment in this service , I expected much more. They don't even hold a candle to Hulu or Amazon, let alone Netflix


So you watched and liked 75% of the day 1 launch content. Sounds like a major success, not a major disappointment.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Bought a new phone so got a free 1 year subscription. Watched and enjoyed The Morning Show. Wife likes Servant and Truth Be Told. Too early to tell if we will renew in the Fall.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I just ordered an iPad and hope I get a free year.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I might suspend my subscription until they get more original content but I haven't given up on them.

Shows I'm looking forward to:

The Banker
Mythic Quest
Amazing Stories
Slow Horses
Masters of the Air
Foundation
The Mosquito Coast
Time Bandits

List of shows coming to Apple TV+


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I got a year free. So, I won't be cancelling anytime soon. I did finally watch the first anything off it over the weekend. Started watching For All Mankind. I'm interested in some of the other shows, but I'm also interested in a thousand other things I'll never get around to.

I see the post one above mine mention Time Bandits. If that is based off the movie, I'll be interested in that. Loved that movie as a kid.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a couple on that list that piqued my interest. Isaac Asimov's Foundation will be interesting to see. I remember reading the trilogy as a kid and loved it. If they do it on the same scale as The Expanse it could be epic. I'd like to see Amazing Stories as well as Time Bandits


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> bottom line- major disappointment in this service , I expected much more. They don't even hold a candle to Hulu or Amazon, let alone Netflix


Those three have a HUGE head start. Not a fair comparison.

I got the free year with my iPad purchase. Loved The Morning Show. See ended strongly and Servant, although a little frustrating, I'm enjoying as well.

I bailed on Dickinson and For All Mankind.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> So you watched and liked 75% of the day 1 launch content. Sounds like a major success, not a major disappointment.


Yeah I was thinking the same. It's already ahead of CBS and Disney if the mark is original content if OP liked those three shows. I actually didn't like them. I like Servant, and my daugther sometimes likes Snoopy in Space. I definitely wouldn't want to be paying for what's there currently.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

My granddaughters loved the Snoopy in Space, Ghostwriters, and Helpsters so we knocked those out pretty quickly. They keep asking when more will come on, so I am a little bummed to tell them that I have no idea if/when there will be more kids programming.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I've watched The Morning Show, See, and Servant, and that "Hala" movie (or whatever it's called) and enjoyed all of them.

I tried a couple episodes o Dickinson, and couldn't get interested in the story lines, although I did like the premise.

I think I've been billed twice since I first subscribed, for a total of $10 and some odd change.

I consider the ten bucks for the 20+ hours of enjoyable content a worthwhile purchase.

Not interested in anything else at the moment, so I likely cancel after Servant ends and resubscribe down the road when some more shows are available I'm interested in.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

With 1 year “free”, I’ll not be cancelling. In another year, I’m betting there will be even more reasons to stick it out.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I will renew when the second seasons of my three shows come out, or in the unlikely event they come up with some new decent shows


If they did it three times already, why would you consider it unlikely?



> They don't even hold a candle to Hulu or Amazon, let alone Netflix


Then again, it only costs half as much as those.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Why cancel? I have a year free.. (Started in late November 2019)

I liked "Morning Show" and "For All Mankind" quite a bit. But apart from that, I haven't watched aything else other than "Snoopy In Space". I am guessing "Morning Show" and "For All Mankind" season two won't come until some time very late in 2020. So I guess I will be forced to pony up to at least see that. Not sure about the potential lineup of upcoming shows. Nothing totally grabbing me..


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> If they did it three times already, why would you consider it unlikely?
> 
> Then again, it only costs half as much as those.


It's only $1/mo cheaper than Hulu.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> It's only $1/mo cheaper than Hulu.


I am of course using the ad-free Hulu pricing for comparison. Apple TV+ is ad-free.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> I am of course using the ad-free Hulu pricing for comparison. Apple TV+ is ad-free.


And yet, Hulu with ads is at least ten times better than Apple TV+ without. Probably more like fifty times.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

TAsunder said:


> And yet, Hulu with ads is at least ten times better than Apple TV+ without. Probably more like fifty times.


Couldn't disagree more. Without ads is a nice service but overpriced.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Couldn't disagree more. Without ads is a nice service but overpriced.


I have no idea what you are trying to say here. I'm saying no Apple TV+ offerings are anything close to as good as Hulu's originals and that's not all Hulu even offers. I'd rather watch top tier Hulu shows with ads than anything on AppleTV+ for approximately the same price. And then I can watch the enormous pile of other content. Apple TV+ has nothing to offer but a very limited library of mostly mediocre originals. I paid $1/mo less for Disney+ without ads and that is a much, much better value.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Comparisons of streaming content is a non-argument. It all depends on what your tastes are and what you like to watch. I have subscriptions to Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu basic, and Disney+. I have an app on my PC called Play-On that allows me to record shows from any of the aforementioned streaming services as well as quite a few others. I can record them and then edit out the commercials, as applicable. I really only do it with older TV shows because they're not usually in HD and only have 2-channel stereo audio or monaural soundtracks. I recently recorded every season of Cheers and Frasier because my wife and I both enjoy them. I only picked up Hulu because they were running a special on it for $1.99 a month for a year. I tried to watch a show on Hulu with commercials and couldn't stand it. I'm so used to zipping past them that it was extremely annoying. The cost for the ad-free version was more than I wanted to pay so chances are the only way I'll watch Hulu is if I record it first and edit out the commercials unless it's in HD.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> I have an app on my PC called Play-On that allows me to record shows from any of the aforementioned streaming services as well as quite a few others.


I have a lifetime subscription to Play-On but haven't used it much since they removed the browser plugin. Didn't know they added Disney+, I don't have a TV device that has a Disney+ app but I do have a lot of TV devices that can get Play-On content.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

mr.unnatural said:


> Comparisons of streaming content is a non-argument. It all depends on what your tastes are and what you like to watch. I have subscriptions to Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu basic, and Disney+. I have an app on my PC called Play-On that allows me to record shows from any of the aforementioned streaming services as well as quite a few others.


Precisely this.

I regularly subscribe to Netflix, Amazon Prime, and now Apple TV+. I also have access to but rarely watch ad-free Hulu (thanks to a family member). I find value in all of these services and don't plan to cancel any of them.

I subscribe to other services like HBO, CBSAA, and Epix a few months each year and will likely try Disney+ in 3 months (when Xfinity's Showtime and STARZ compensation ends).

(I purchased lifetime Play-On but haven't used it in years but would use it as you do if I didn't have ad-free Hulu and TiVo recordings.)



TAsunder said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say here. I'm saying no Apple TV+ offerings are anything close to as good as Hulu's originals and that's not all Hulu even offers. I'd rather watch top tier Hulu shows with ads than anything on AppleTV+ for approximately the same price. And then I can watch the enormous pile of other content. Apple TV+ has nothing to offer but a very limited library of mostly mediocre originals. I paid $1/mo less for Disney+ without ads and that is a much, much better value.


I fully understand what you said and disagree. What is "good" is a matter of taste and our tastes clearly differ. Apple TV+ offerings compare similarly to CBSAA in quality and value - to me.

Hulu would need to pay me to watch anything they have with ads.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Comparisons of streaming services is not a non argument. It’s what consumers are doing every single day. If Apple TV+ is going to survive they are going to need to step up their game big time. No other streaming service has zero back (or current show) catalog so the Apple TV originals need to be substantially better than what the competitors are offering. And they aren’t.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Allanon said:


> I have a lifetime subscription to Play-On but haven't used it much since they removed the browser plugin. Didn't know they added Disney+, I don't have a TV device that has a Disney+ app but I do have a lot of TV devices that can get Play-On content.


PlayOn has access to just about every streaming service available. I haven't tried to record anything from Disney+ but it does appear in the Channel listings for PlayOn. I also have a lifetime license for it but I rarely use it. My wife and I were browsing through content on Hulu when she spotted Cheers. We watched a couple of episodes but it didn't take long for me to realize I had no intention of sitting through commercials or paying a lot more for ad-free content.

The only problem with PlayOn is that you have to stream in real time to record a show. I rarely use it because you're limited to 2-channel audio. This is fine for older shows that weren't aired in HD with 5.1 audio but it's a waste of time for me to record anything recent. Both Frasier and Cheers are 11 seasons long with 24 episodes per season so it took me a while to get all of them. What was strange was that the number of commercials aired per episode varied considerably. Many episodes had no commercials at all while others had as many as four breaks in a 30-minute slot.

If you have a smart device that has access to streaming services then you may be able to add the Disney+ channel. See if there's an icon for Google Play or the app store on the device. You can probably download the app and install it on the device. That's what I had to do to get it on my Nvidia Shields.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> And yet, Hulu with ads is at least ten times better than Apple TV+ without. Probably more like fifty times.


Hulu with ads is worth $0 to me, but you do you.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Huku with ads is worth $0 to me, but you do you.


Apple TV+ is also worth $0 at present. I certainly wouldn't pay $1/month for it. $5 is a total rip off.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> The only problem with PlayOn is that you have to stream in real time to record a show.


PyTivo has a Play-On plugin that allows you to transfer the Play-On videos to the Tivo then you can skip the ads.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> So you watched and liked 75% of the day 1 launch content. Sounds like a major success, not a major disappointment.


I have watched 60 shows on netflix. Half of those shows are foreign which literally were unavailable to me before. its a big world out there. that is a success


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Allanon said:


> PyTivo has a Play-On plugin that allows you to transfer the Play-On videos to the Tivo then you can skip the ads.


That would be great if I still owned a Tivo. My last Tivo was a series 3, which has been many years ago. Now I use a Windows 7 HTPC with Windows Media Center along with a Nvidia Shield for all of my recording and streaming chores. I also have a Windows 10 HTPC with JRiver Media Center for organizing all of my HD and 4k movies, music, and miscellaneous media as well as providing playback from my vast library stored on a unRAID server (currently at 159TB and counting). I also use Plex and Kodi for accessing content, depending on which HTPC I happen to be using. Every TV in my house is controlled by individual HTPCs, all of which can watch and record live TV as well as access content from my server. I have Shields connected to two of the TVs, but all of them are Smart TVs and can stream content on their own.


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

Beryl said:


> With 1 year "free", I'll not be cancelling. In another year, I'm betting there will be even more reasons to stick it out.


If Apple was smart, now that their initial offerings on their service has dropped and most people have watched what they were interested in, what they should do in the future is, drop new shows in a staggered fashion. Release new shows every other month or so (instead of 3 new shows in the same month), and all new episodes weekly. That way it encourages people to stay subscribed instead of binging, unsubscribing, and then waiting till the 'next new thing' comes out.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jasrub said:


> If Apple was smart, now that their initial offerings on their service has dropped and most people have watched what they were interested in, what they should do in the future is, drop new shows in a staggered fashion. Release new shows every other month or so (instead of 3 new shows in the same month), and all new episodes weekly. That way it encourages people to stay subscribed instead of binging, unsubscribing, and then waiting till the 'next new thing' comes out.


That's what they've been doing to some degree. That said, most of the exciting upcoming shows mentioned in this thread are nowhere near coming out soon and others have no accounced date other than "soon." They have a few things scheduled between now and the end of February.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

jasrub said:


> If Apple was smart...


LOL... I don't know why I am replying to this thread...but when I saw this, I just had to quote it...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Well they did hire the big guy from HBO to drive content.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Apple will extend free Apple TV+ trials for three months


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

With Apple One coming out, I'll probably just do the mid-bundle that includes Apple TV+ and Arcade. I'm not super interested in either, but the bundle price makes it worth keeping to me.

I wonder if this 3 month extension means Apple One isn't coming out until early 2021? I assumed it would be coming out yet this year.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I assume it’s because everyone who signed up for the free year right away is at the end of that year. The pandemic has delayed Apple from getting new seasons out so presumably they just want to keep those launch people around until some new stuff comes out. Dickinson season two starts in January. For All Mankind had a bunch of season two shot and presumably will premiere early next year, too. Etc.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just cancelled my Apple TV+. I had been keeping it because AMEX has been crediting my account up to $20 each month for streaming services. But with Star Trek Discovery starting soon, I would rather the rest of my credits go toward CBS AA now. The first $12 of the credit is taken up by my Hulu subscription. So now the other $8 can go toward the $10 a month CBS AA costs. After my free month runs out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm one of those free trial folks that this should apply to. My free year ends November 27. I just went onto my account it it is not showing the extension....anyone know when it will be applied?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> I'm one of those free trial folks that this should apply to. My free year ends November 27. I just went onto my account it it is not showing the extension....anyone know when it will be applied?


Is that considered a "trial"? We have ATV+ for a year because we purchased an iPad. I was wondering if we'd be included in that 3 month extension or not


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Is that considered a "trial"? We have ATV+ for a year because we purchased an iPad. I was wondering if we'd be included in that 3 month extension or not


It sounds like the extension is through, at max, end of February 2021. So if you signed up on launch day in early November 2019, you get extended through early February 2021. And so on through the end of February 2021. If your trial already expires after February 2021, then it seems you don't get an extension.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mine expires Nov 2 and I see no extension.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I’m going to assume the way they are doing this perhaps it’s a phased rollout given what I’m assuming is a large number of accounts it has to be applied to


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lol forgot I started this thread. I renewed my subscription in September when they added the excellent CBS All Access + Showtime bundle for $9.99 / month total. Watched and very much enjoyed Defending Jacob, bailed on Ted Lasso and absolutely love Tehran, the best show of anything on Apple Tv +


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Actually you bailed on the best show.  It's a good sign for the nascent service, though, that is has multiple offerings that people might consider the best. I'm enjoying Tehran, too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

For me I find that I end up enjoying almost all they’ve offered even though it took some time to make myself even look at those I didn’t think I’d like. The quality of production makes a big difference to me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> ...I'm enjoying Tehran, too.


Add me to that list.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I have been pleasantly surprised by the shows on Apple. I may be forgetting one or two but we really liked The Morning Show, For All Mankind, Defending Jacob, and the one with the podcast investigation (forgot the name). Even the one with the little girl detective and Dickensen were entertaining and The Banker (movie) was really good. They really don't skimp on production value. Both audio and video are great. Now really enjoying Tehran.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I don’t think I’ve watched more than three hours of +. Will have to make sure it doesn’t renew.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jr461 said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised by the shows on Apple. I may be forgetting one or two but we really liked The Morning Show, For All Mankind, Defending Jacob, and the one with the podcast investigation (forgot the name). Even the one with the little girl detective and Dickensen were entertaining and The Banker (movie) was really good. They really don't skimp on production value. Both audio and video are great. Now really enjoying Tehran.


Agree with everything you say (except for Morning Show; can't stand the actors in it. Not necessarily a commentary on the show itself). But I'm not sure if I will re-up when my one year free is over (early spring).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And The Morning SHow is the one show I really liked. I couldn't get into the others. And I only watched select titles from Amazing Stories.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just finished Mythic Quest. Pretty good and also just got and email:
*We're extending your free year of Apple TV+ until February.*


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I just got the email too! Haven't seen my subscription update in settings but I assume it will eventually.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Yeah, this was announced last week. Guess they are now emailing subscribers.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Got the email, but the app still says it will renew 11/2.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Got the email, but the app still says it will renew 11/2.


Apple Sending Emails Letting Apple TV+ Subscribers Know About Extended Trial Access



> Apple says that new trial renewal dates will show up under Manage Subscriptions in the ‌Apple TV‌ app soon.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I canceled my subscription 2 days ago and got the email today. I still have 3 weeks left to watch. I wonder if I re-up can I still get the 3 free months.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My subscription has finally updated. Cool.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mine changed to Feb. 1st.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

2/28 for me.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Mine changed to Feb. 1st.


Brothers from different mothers.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Now that it has changed, I can ignore it for 3 extra months! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The only show I’ve watched in 10 mo was Mythic Quest.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jay_man2 said:


> Brothers from different mothers.


I'll probably watch Tehran now....supposed to be good


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jlb said:


> I'll probably watch Tehran now....supposed to be good


I look forward to a new episode every Friday.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'll probably watch Tehran now....supposed to be good


it is excellent


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'm one of those free trial folks that this should apply to. My free year ends November 27. I just went onto my account it it is not showing the extension....anyone know when it will be applied?


I got an email about the extension.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown Won't Air on Broadcast TV But Will Stream on AppleTV+ for Free


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I bought a new iPad so I got a year for free. Wonder if I will get an extension?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a Samsung TV and a ts4k. No apple access except my old dell computer. I see the 4k and atmos logos and just wonder what life is like on the other side.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have a Samsung TV and a ts4k. No apple access except my old dell computer. I see the 4k and atmos logos and just wonder what life is like on the other side.


No Apple TV app available on your Samsung? I guess because it's too old? My Samsung has the Apple TV app, but the TV was bought just last summer.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, mine is a 2016/2017 model. It works well and passes Atmos on to my Yamahas receiver. I am happy with Samsung.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apple TV+ trial extended to July 2021. By the time this is over I'll not have paid for Apple TV+ for 20 months.

Apple again extends Apple TV+ free trials, subscribers now get free access until July 2021 - 9to5Mac


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wonder if that is so they can keep their subscriber numbers up?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!! I can not watch it for free, for another 5 months!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I wonder if that is so they can keep their subscriber numbers up?


It's pretty clear they want new content to start streaming to get you hooked before they institute the subscriber charge.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

eddyj said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I can not watch it for free, for another 5 months!


I actually just watched my first Apple TV+ program last week since I figured I should use it once before losing it. I was actually surprised that it wasn't that bad. This week I started watching The Morning Show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I for one am grateful. Servant S2 just dropped today. Losing Alice on the 22nd. Tom Holland movie Cherry coming in April.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

morac said:


> I was actually surprised that it wasn't that bad.


Why would it be a surprise (even though you still phrased it negatively)? There is good stuff to watch everywhere.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cool, now I can choose to not rush to watch Dickinson.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I just signed up for my one year trial a few days ago. It doesn't look like there's enough content to keep me watching for long. What was Apple thinking? The streaming TV market is incredibly competitive, and starting a new streaming service without a large back catalog seems like a really excellent way to throw a bunch of money away.

Also, I'm really annoyed with autoplay. And the web interface is kind of poor. (It can't seem to keep track of what episodes I've watched, I can't find a list of the shows I've started watching, and I can't seem to get HD video resolution.) I thought Apple didn't do things unless it could do them better than everyone else, but it seems like in this case, they've actually done it worse than everyone else!

At least the price (free) is right! As of now, I can't imagine I'll be willing to pay for it in a year.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mine hasn’t shifted yet but it will.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

markb said:


> I just signed up for my one year trial a few days ago. It doesn't look like there's enough content to keep me watching for long. What was Apple thinking? The streaming TV market is incredibly competitive, and starting a new streaming service without a large back catalog seems like a really excellent way to throw a bunch of money away.


Maybe actually watch a few of the shows before you decide they wasted their money?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> I actually just watched my first Apple TV+ program last week since I figured I should use it once before losing it. I was actually surprised that it wasn't that bad. This week I started watching The Morning Show.


That is the only show I stuck with and watched the entire season. I'll subscribe again at some point this year. Especially if I can get it discounted like I had last year. Plus more content has been added since I last watched anything on it. So there might be something new I can watch. Otherwise I am looking forward to season 2 of the Morning Show.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Maybe actually watch a few of the shows before you decide they wasted their money?


I didn't say anything about the quality of the content. The problem is the quantity.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I can not watch it for free, for another 5 months!


i'm one of those jerks that actually watches stuff on it


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I actually just signed up. Ted Lasso got me hooked, probably the best show I’ve watched in a year. The Long Way Up got me to pay the $4.99 for at least one month, and I enjoyed The Morning Show enough to binge it. We’ll see if it keeps me past a month though.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The only Apple TV show I’ve watched is Mythic Quest


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I think Covid messed up their content plans but I did like the content I watched, such as The Morning Show, For All Mankind, See, Mythic Quest, and some of the episodes of Amazing Stories. I also liked the movie Greyhound. I'm looking forward to Foundation a series based on the book series by Isaac Asimov. And Masters Of The Air which is going to be a WWII miniseries in the same vein as Band of Brothers and The Pacific developed by Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm not currently subscribing but just watched the first 2 episodes of Ted Lasso that they offer for free. I loved them, even though the trailer for the show didn't do anything for me. I saw that S2 of Servant has started, so once a few more episodes of that are posted, I'll subscribe for one month and watch both it and Lasso.

In the past when subscribed, I've really enjoyed Servant (by far my favorite of their series), The Morning Show, See (i seem to be one of the few that enjoyed that), and Tehran. Defending Jacob was decent. Wasn't able to get into the other series I tried. Movie-wise, I really enjoyed both Greyhound and Hala.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

We got a free sub via a iPhone purchase. So far have watched Ted Lasso (liked it) and Morning Show (loved it). 

Looking forward to more Morning Show!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I really don’t want or need yet more streaming subscriptions... especially when I already have a few that are really limited in content I enjoy. (Looking at you CBS AA)

But I’ve enjoyed For All Mankind and Ted Lasso.

Luckily, new phone gets us the content free for a bit. After that, there’s not that much content that intrigues me yet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hmmm...i


jlb said:


> Mine hasn't shifted yet but it will.


Hmmm...I hope so. Mine still says April 13, 2021


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone else the last few days see their sub get moved out?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jlb said:


> Anyone else the last few days see their sub get moved out?


Not yet, but it was quite a bit after the last announcement when it changed.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I switched to the Apple One Premier service so I suspect its all a moot point for me.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

With the plethora of content available on cable, OTA, and all of the streaming services combined I simply do not have the time or desire to support another streaming service. It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon to start another streaming platform when the market is already saturated. When will they finally realize that only having a handful of so-so programming isn't going to be enough to sustain long term subscriptions. Anyone remember Quibi? I have seen all of the aforementioned shows on Apple TV and my initial response is meh. The Morning Show was overrated IMHO and definitely not worth the cost of admission. For All Mankind just seemed like a poor man's ripoff of The Right Stuff with a twist. Servant was just plain weird. The content was halfway decent, but not enough so that would it make me want to subscribe to it considering what else is out there. There are a lot of companies out there competing for my entertainment dollar and just having a couple of decent shows isn't enough to entice me to subscribe. I already subscribe to Netflix and I get Amazon Prime free with my annual subscription to their shopping service. I'm not the type of person that will subscribe just to watch a single season of a show and then cancel my subscription. I just let my Disney+ subscription lapse for that very reason. I am simply too lazy to do that. If I subscribe to something I'm in it for the long haul unless they screw the pooch and leave me with no desire to keep watching.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

And mine has now shifted to July 27th!

Cool.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jlb said:


> And mine has now shifted to July 27th!
> 
> Cool.


Mine did as well. It's now July 19th.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jlb said:


> And mine has now shifted to July 27th!
> 
> Cool.


No love here...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Apple TV+ had only 3% market share in the US last quarter, Netflix still in first place - 9to5Mac


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> No love here...


..and now it has...three more free months.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Well crap. I had canceled mine because I just wasn’t watching it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Jul 29th. Nice, but l’ve only watched 1 show so far (Mythic Quest). I need to see what else is on Apple TV+ that I might like.


----------



## kbrunsting (Apr 12, 2002)

I signed up for a month of apple tv+ back in December and knocked out 5 shows... I thought they were all pretty good. Although I had problems trying to sign up/cancel using Firefox... it just gave me a non-helpful error message, so I ended up having to use Edge to update my account.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I noticed that my ATV+ is out there now an additional 90 days. I've watched substantial content but I also use the ATV+ 'channels' to add CBS-AA and Showtime. CBS-AA and Showtime(pkg) is $10 using the ATV+ channels.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> I noticed that my ATV+ is out there now an additional 90 days. I've watched substantial content but I also use the ATV+ 'channels' to add CBS-AA and Showtime. CBS-AA and Showtime(pkg) is $10 using the ATV+ channels.


You might want to keep an eye on that channel package as CBS-AA, as it is, is going away on March 4 and being replaced by Paramount+.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

morac said:


> You might want to keep an eye on that channel package as CBS-AA, as it is, is going away on March 4 and being replaced by Paramount+.


You suspect they're attempting to 'sneek something' or just what?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> You suspect they're attempting to 'sneek something' or just what?


I'm just saying that CBS-AA won't exist as of March 4th, so I don't know what will happen to that bundle channel.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CBSAA will just turn into Paramount+


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> CBSAA will just turn into Paramount+


Yea but will the pricing change? If it stays the same thats a nice add on. HBOMax did not really jump when Max got added so here is hoping.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

zalusky said:


> Yea but will the pricing change? If it stays the same thats a nice add on. HBOMax did not really jump when Max got added so here is hoping.


This is all I know: Paramount+ will replace CBS All Access on March 4th


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apple TV+ ranks low in streaming industry surveys despite market boom | AppleInsider

Apple+ is currently dead last in streaming service rankings and that's with 63% of people not actually paying for Apple TV+ with 2/3 of those planning to cancel when the trial ends.

I'm guessing Apple will keep extending the trial to keep those subscribers.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I wouldn’t have AppleTV+ if I had to pay for it. I often forget I even have it. I haven’t found a single thing worth watching.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got an e-mail that my free year through February has been extended until July.

Hey - my subscriptions say next billing date August 1, 2021.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

SullyND said:


> I wouldn't have AppleTV+ if I had to pay for it. I often forget I even have it. I haven't found a single thing worth watching.


That's surprising, they have good stuff across several Genres.

Between Ted Lasso, The Morning Show, Dickinson, See, Mythic Quest, Dickinson, and For All Mankind I would expect there to be at least 1 show for most people.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

We've watched Mythic Quest and liked it fine. And some other rando stuff but right now the value is more probably the CBS/Showtime discounting (which we don't use). Not a lot I would pay $5/m for. Luckily it's free till July so....


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

zordude said:


> Between Ted Lasso, The Morning Show, Dickinson, See, Mythic Quest, Dickinson, and For All Mankind I would expect there to be at least 1 show for most people.


Usually one show isn't enough to maintain a month-to-month subscription. I came on for For All Mankind and Morning Show, lingered around for Greyhound, and may stay for good for FAM season 2 and Ted Lasso. Both shows have three season commitments. (Lasso is actually written for only three seasons)

I have to admit that Apple's originals are a lot better than when the service launched. But I'm still frustrated with the app, which does an intentionally bad job of distinguishing between shows/OTT services for purchase and original programming.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

"Intentionally bad job" -- LOL.

The result might have been bad, but that was not intentional. Apple was trying to treat all the offerings in the app as first-person citizens, not forcing Apple TV+ stuff down your throat whether you wanted it or not. That's actually kind of noble. But yes, it did make Apple Originals harder to find, so they have now addressed that. The latest app has a TV+ app where all of Apple's stuff is located, and the rest is on the other tab.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> "Intentionally bad job" -- LOL.
> 
> The result might have been bad, but that was not intentional. Apple was trying to treat all the offerings in the app as first-person citizens, not forcing Apple TV+ stuff down your throat whether you wanted it or not. That's actually kind of noble. But yes, it did make Apple Originals harder to find, so they have now addressed that. The latest app has a TV+ app where all of Apple's stuff is located, and the rest is on the other tab.


But then they do weird stuff like stream something from Hulu when you have it in your iTunes library, etc. Still needs a lot of work IMO to be an aggregate screen. Also the providers that don't opt in make it suck more which is a them (YouTube/Netflix) issue.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> But I'm still frustrated with the app, which does an intentionally bad job of distinguishing between shows/OTT services for purchase and original programming.


I have the same type of complaint.

It should be a lot easier to browse/see JUST AppleTV+ content. Stuff I can watch for what I get from my AppleTV+ subscription and not "trick" me into thinking I can watch something, only to realize it's CBS All Access or Showtime. Or PPV/Rental/Purchase.

I DO get the concept of "one app to rule them all".. Problem is, AppleTV+ doesn't see into the other services I actually pay for (Netflix, Disney+, and Amazon Prime Video)

Yes, I see there is that AppleTV+ channel. But last I looked, you had to keep scrolling way down to actually find it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I DO get the concept of "one app to rule them all".. Problem is, AppleTV+ doesn't see into the other services I actually pay for (Netflix, Disney+, and Amazon Prime Video)


Actually the Apple TV app does see into all three of those services, though Netflix items can't be added to the "My List". I add all the Disney+ shows to my list in Apple TV and they show up as there are new episodes. It works really well.

Apple TV+ itself is just a service like those other 3 with exclusive shows. The Apple TV+ "channel" is now on a separate tab. It's the same stuff that was there before, but now doesn't require scrolling down to find.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> ...But I'm still frustrated with the app, which does an intentionally bad job of distinguishing between shows/OTT services for purchase and original programming.


I don't find that difficult at all. Scroll down to Apple TV Channels, where you can tap/click on  TV+, and that gives you just the stuff on  TV+. (and it doesn't take much scrolling)


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

zordude said:


> That's surprising, they Between Ted Lasso, The Morning Show, Dickinson, See, Mythic Quest, Dickinson, and For All Mankind I would expect there to be at least 1 show for most people.


Is the second Dickinson different from the first? 

Awful, couldn't get through first episode, awful, watched half the first season, boring, not my thing, not my thing, boring (again), forgot about that one, I did watch maybe half of for all man kind, didn't keep my interest, I'm generally a fan of the genre, found this one boring.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

smark said:


> But then they do weird stuff like stream something from Hulu when you have it in your iTunes library, etc. Still needs a lot of work IMO to be an aggregate screen. Also the providers that don't opt in make it suck more which is a them (YouTube/Netflix) issue.


I'll definitely grant you that. The Up Next feature needs a lot of work, and that's not even considering the providers that refuse to participate in it.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Is the second Dickinson different from the first?


Season 2


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watched the fit episode of the second season and it was just a turn off.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

We've watched many of their shows and enjoyed most. For the price of one cup of coffee I think it's well worth it especially with everything in 4K and 5.1. Having some free months, even better.

The Morning Show - loved it
For All Mankind - loved it
Tehran - liked it but moreso now that I know there's another season
Losing Alice - 3 episodes in. Verdict not in yet but good enough so far to continue
Ted Lasso - Great! One of the best shows we've seen on any platform in a while
Defending Jacob - liked not loved
Truth be Told - not bad
Home Before Dark - not bad, kind of fun. Good as filler when in between other shows
Dickinson - oddball, mindless fun. Take it the least bit seriously and you'll be out. 
Trying - just ok. Can't recall if we finished the season or not. 
Earth at Night. Watched a couple of episodes. Visually very nice but I want David Attenborough on a show like this!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jr461 said:


> We've watched many of their shows and enjoyed most. For the price of one cup of coffee I think it's well worth it especially with everything in 4K and 5.1. Having some free months, even better.
> 
> The Morning Show - loved it *NOPE*
> For All Mankind - loved it *YEP*
> ...


Comments after each one


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

So I actually paid $4.99 this month for Apple TV and I just received an email that they’re going to credit me for $4.99 a month February - June.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I liked “See” but then maybe it was mainly due my fondness of Momoa and Woodard. 

I’m happy with Apple TV+ but would be less so if it costed more. Hope it stays free and keeps adding discounted services.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Apple TV+ free trial finally ran out on July 18th.

I just saw today that Sony is giving 6 months Apple TV+ free to anyone who logs in to the Apple TV app on the PS5, but when I tried this I got nothing. They claim you can use it if you are already subscribed or on a trial, but that doesn't appear to be the case.

Apple TV+ offer | 6 months free trial on PS5 | PlayStation

Edit: Okay I got it to work. I logged out and then quit the Apple TV app and launched it again. I was then prompted to install the version 1.000.009 update. After doing that I got the 6 month free trial prompt which I selected. After I logged in I got the trial.

Another 6 months of free Apple TV+.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We cancelled. There wasn’t enough both my wife and I liked to warrant paying ongoing. That being said, we both really like Ted Lasso so we will sub for one month and binge once the season has run it’s course.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just canceled my 12 mo _plus_ free trial I got with a purchase of an iPad.
The only show on AppleTV I watched was 2 seasons of Mythic Quest.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I cancelled. Once the full second season of The Morning Show is out I'll sub for a month to view that and then cancel again.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I canceled with no plan on ever renewing unless they come up with some entirely new content.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I canceled, but I did like several shows and will circle back around to it after the Olympics.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I cancelled in June, thinking that my new iMac purchase came with a free year. It didn't because I had to be unsubbed at the time, but I'm not missing it. I may re-up for a month when S2 of Ted Lasso is available, but that's about it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I had not planned on it, but based on responses it seems I should


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TV+ has a bunch of good stuff. Well worth the measly $5/mo.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I can not watch it for free, for another 5 months!


I cancelled after the extra 5 months of not watching it. But when Foundation comes out, I will definitely sub so I can watch that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’ve had a free trial from November 2019 to July 2021 and in that time I only finished one show and one movie. I just don’t have time to watch Apple TV+. As such I probably won’t end up watching anything in the next 6 months. 

I’ll watch Jon Stewart’s show when it comes out though.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

We watched The Morning Show and For All Mankind. I watched Ted Lasso (twice). We tried See but it was just too preposterous. I've watched about half of the first season of Mosquito Coast with my daughter. I've been thinking a long time about canceling but now Ted is back, and then The Morning Show is back September 17, and I'm really curious about Foundation a week after that. Then S3 of For All Mankind is "early 2022". Should I subscribe/cancel for alternating months? Or is it easier (given my inherent laziness) to just look for something else (like Mosquito Coast) to fill in the gaps?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just for clarity, it's *Foundation* not Foundations .


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> TV+ has a bunch of good stuff. Well worth the measly $5/mo.


Totally agree...even just for Ted Lasso & For All Mankind. EDIT: after the mention here, I have to add "Trying" to my list.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

We are currently binging the second season of "Home Before Dark" and enjoying that.
Servant is also a fun creepy watch.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Just for clarity, it's *Foundation* not Foundations .


Fixed!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

zalusky said:


> We are currently binging the second season of "Home Before Dark" and enjoying that.
> Servant is also a fun creepy watch.


I'm not sure we could watch Servant (personal history). But we tried Home Before Dark. I thought it was ok, but my wife couldn't be bothered. She was a huge fan of Nancy Drew books when she was little so I thought she'd be on board, but nah. I wasn't a big fan of MQ but S2 is better (or maybe I already know what to expect).


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I canceled my 1st free trial recently that was on my work Apple ID. I have to buy tons of Apple iDevices for work.

I started another year trial that was because I recently bought a M1 Mac Mini for personal use. Let's see if Apple ends up extending that a few times...

For the amount I watch on Apple TV+ (almost none), it sure isn't worth the even $5/mo on a recurring basis.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought the free trial is 3 months now?

Apple is shortening new free TV Plus trials from a year to three months starting July 1st


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

There won’t be any more extensions.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Totally agree...even just for Ted Lasso & For All Mankind.


If anyone is looking for something worth watching on ATV+ - A fantastic show that has flown completely under the radar is "Trying". One of the best things we have watched all year- highly recommended


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I’ve been hearing more about Trying of late. I’ll add it to my list. 

My Apple TV+ stable is now:

Ted Lasso
Schmigadoon!
Mythic Quest
Dickinson
Tehran
Long Way Up (albeit a limited series)
Little America
For All Mankind
The Morning Show (I thought the first season was an interesting failure; I’ll watch the second)

On deck to try:
Trying
Mosquito Coast
Physical
Lisey’s Story

Incomplete:
See (watched the first episode)
Central Park (watched the first two)


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

My favorites are Schmigadoon! and Dickinson. But the second season of Dickinson wasn’t nearly as good as the first.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> My Apple TV+ stable is now:
> 
> [...]


Mine is...

Servant
Ted Lasso
Tehran
For All Mankind
The Morning Show
See
Mosquito Coast

Incompletes:
Physical
Mythic Quest
Dickinson

The rest of what they have: no interest. Well, I suppose I'll give Schmigadoon a try next time I subscribe, just to see what it's like, but I doubt it's something I'd finish.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

I re-upped for a whole year. I’ve liked the content so far. Might be my favorite streaming channel after Hulu.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dwells said:


> If anyone is looking for something worth watching on ATV+ - A fantastic show that has flown completely under the radar is "Trying". One of the best things we have watched all year- highly recommended


It is EXCELLENT! The chemistry/interaction between the two leads is amazing. Very character-driven and just fantastic.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Watched and waiting for next season:

For All Mankind
The Morning Show
See
Mosquito Coast
Mythic Quest
Amazing Stories

Watching:

Schmigadoon! (still watching)

Looking forward to:

Foundation
Invasion
Masters of the Air

I'd like to see more original movies from them, I enjoyed Greyhound.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

morac said:


> I thought the free trial is 3 months now?
> 
> Apple is shortening new free TV Plus trials from a year to three months starting July 1st


It is.

Here's an excerpt of the email when I got the trial I mentioned.


> You've accepted the following offer:
> 
> *App* Apple TV
> *Subscription* Apple TV+
> ...


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> It is EXCELLENT! The chemistry/interaction between the two leads is amazing. Very character-driven and just fantastic.


The best TV couple of any show in a long time- they are totally awesome. (Trying)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well well well, I won't have to wait to sub for a month to binge Ted lasso s2&#8230;. Opened my target app to purchase something and voila there was an offer for a 4 month trial. I thought because I had recently finished a trial it wouldn't work but it did. I guess the "not on an active trial" was literal. Ok cool!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Allanon said:


> Watched and waiting for next season:
> 
> For All Mankind
> The Morning Show
> ...


No Ted Lasso!?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm keeping it. Not only for the content, but for the fact that it's the only viable option I've found (that actually works) to track all the shows I stream and let me know when there are new episodes available.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> No Ted Lasso!?


No, not a soccer fan.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Allanon said:


> No, not a soccer fan.


Er, it's NOT a soccer show!

That's like saying I don't watch The Big Bang Theory because I don't have a doctorate (or whatever).


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Allanon said:


> No, not a soccer fan.


I'm so glad I didn't use this as a reason to deprive myself of such a great show.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Er, it's NOT a soccer show!
> 
> That's like saying I don't watch The Big Bang Theory because I don't have a doctorate (or whatever).


I assumed it's about a coach that comes in and turns a bad team around and then goes on to win the championship. And each week there is a game that they miraculously win with half the episode dedicated to the game. At least that's what I envisioned after watching the trailer. Plus I didn't find the jokes and slapstick in the trailer very funny.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I'm keeping it. Not only for the content, but for the fact that it's the only viable option I've found (that actually works) to track all the shows I stream and let me know when there are new episodes available.


I'm sure you know this but just in case you do not have to subscribe to be able to use the app itself to track your shows from other services (minus Netflix).


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Allanon said:


> I assumed it's about a coach that comes in and turns a bad team around and then goes on to win the championship. And each week there is a game that they miraculously win with half the episode dedicated to the game. At least that's what I envisioned after watching the trailer. Plus I didn't find the jokes and slapstick in the trailer very funny.


It is the best show that has been out in years. While it is a comedy, it truly is a feel good show. You just have a better outlook on life after watching.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Allanon said:


> I assumed it's about a coach that comes in and turns a bad team around and then goes on to win the championship. And each week there is a game that they miraculously win with half the episode dedicated to the game.


Wow.

I discovered Lasso late- six months after the premiere run. I guess I initially wrote it off as well. But I didn't tune in until after I learned Bill Lawrence was involved. (Spin City, Scrubs, Cougartown)

Still think it's one of the best things that came out of 2020.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> Wow.
> 
> I discovered Lasso late- six months after the premiere run. I guess I initially wrote it off as well. But I didn't tune in until after I learned Bill Lawrence was involved. (Spin City, Scrubs, Cougartown)
> 
> Still think it's one of the best things that came out of 2020.


We also got into it late and binged all of S1 over a couple of days. Just a great show.

Saying it's a show about soccer is like saying Friday Night Lights is a show about football. It's just a backdrop for the characters' stories.

While I am a big football fan, I know little about the inner workings of soccer on or off the field, and my wife wants nothing to do with any sport of any kind at any time and we both love this as we did FNL.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Funny how the unofficial ATV+ thread's title is about cancelling it, and the unofficial iTunes thread is titled how is sucks so bad.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> We also got into it late and binged all of S1 over a couple of days. Just a great show.
> 
> Saying it's a show about soccer is *like saying Friday Night Lights is a show about football*. It's just a backdrop for the characters' stories.
> 
> While I am a big football fan, I know little about the inner workings of soccer on or off the field, and my wife wants nothing to do with any sport of any kind at any time and we both love this as we did FNL.


I always thought it was about lighting on Friday Nights 

For the record I never liked that show, but I do love Ted Lasso. Think of it not as a soccer show, but as part underdog story, part fish out of water story. Ted could very well be coaching a criquet, swimming, volleyball or any other sport, and that's really the concept. He's NOT a SOCCER coach but just a coach (of anything). He came out of American football with exactly the amount of knowledge about soccer as any of us non-fans have.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

And to the extent it is about soccer/football, it’s not especially realistic about it. Maybe you’d like this version of soccer.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

neat story about Ted Lasso's origins.
I've read every article about 'Ted Lasso' and I still can't get over its origin story


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jlb said:


> I'm sure you know this but just in case you do not have to subscribe to be able to use the app itself to track your shows from other services (minus Netflix).


I also have enjoyed quite a bit of their original content. Some really good nature documentaries on there (see Tiny World and The World at Night) and some of their original series are a lot of fun. Ted Lasso is a great example. Content got a little crushed during Covid, but I imagine if we ever get back to normal they will have a lot more to come.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Funny how the unofficial ATV+ thread's title is about cancelling it, and the unofficial iTunes thread is titled how is sucks so bad.


I've avoided this thread forever because I figured it was just people bashing ATV+. But I finally decided to click on it after I kept seeing it come up and realized there couldn't be that much to complain about.

I really enjoy ATV+. In fact, I stayed up late last night and watched the new episodes of Ted Lasso, Physical, and Schmigadoon before I went to bed.

Working my way through For All Mankind. Eagerly awaiting the next season of The Morning Show. Loved Mythic Quest. Several others I still intend to watch but haven't found the time.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've avoided this thread forever because I figured it was just people bashing ATV+. But I finally decided to click on it after I kept seeing it come up and realized there couldn't be that much to complain about.
> 
> I really enjoy ATV+. In fact, I stayed up late last night and watched the new episodes of Ted Lasso, Physical, and Schmigadoon before I went to bed.
> 
> Working my way through For All Mankind. Eagerly awaiting the next season of The Morning Show. Loved Mythic Quest. Several others I still intend to watch but haven't found the time.


Isn't Schmigadoon great? I almost didn't watch it but I'm glad I did. If you get a chance to watch Tiny World, it's absolutely mind blowing the shots they were able to get. Another one I probably wouldn't have watched but was glad I did.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Isn't Schmigadoon great? I almost didn't watch it but I'm glad I did. If you get a chance to watch Tiny World, it's absolutely mind blowing the shots they were able to get. Another one I probably wouldn't have watched but was glad I did.


I love those documentaries, especially World at Night in Color. The behind the scenes clips at the end of each episode are always fascinating to me.

deb


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

debtoine said:


> I love those documentaries, especially World at Night in Color. The behind the scenes clips at the end of each episode are always fascinating to me.
> 
> deb


Aren't they amazing? The amount of work that goes into getting some of that footage is impressive. Loved _Tiny World _too.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dwells said:


> If anyone is looking for something worth watching on ATV+ - A fantastic show that has flown completely under the radar is "Trying". One of the best things we have watched all year- highly recommended


I've now started this and am three episodes in. I'm liking it so far, although I think I would like it better without



Spoiler



the suggestion that Jason has a bit of a wandering eye -- even if we are not to believe he would actually indulge it. He's at least willing to keep things from Nikki, which I don't like.



So that is tempering my enjoyment somewhat.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> I've now started this and am three episodes in. I'm liking it so far, although I think I would like it better without
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want to say too much on this, but be sure and report back on this topic once you have watched the whole thing



Spoiler



Don't let this slow you down- that plot point is not something that continues much at all going forward- so much so that after watching both seasons I had really completely forgot about it until your post.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dwells said:


> Don't want to say too much on this, but be sure and report back on this topic once you have watched the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As did I...I don't find that the case at all in the second season.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

AppleTV+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile
For a limited time, starting August 25, 2021, new and existing T-Mobile and Sprint postpaid customers on select plans are eligible for one year of Apple TV+ on us.

Eligible plans for T-Mobile customers include Magenta, Magenta MAX, Magenta 55+, Magenta MAX 55+, Magenta First Responders, Magenta MAX First Responders, Magenta Military, Magenta MAX Military, Magenta Deaf or Hard of Hearing, Magenta Max Deaf or Hard of Hearing, Magenta Amplified, Business Unlimited Advanced, Business Unlimited Ultimate, Magenta for Business, and Magenta MAX for Business rate plans.

Eligible plans for Sprint customers include Unlimited Plus, Unlimited Premium, Military Plus, Military Premium, 55+, and Deaf or Hard of Hearing/Visually Impaired rate plans.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> AppleTV+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile
> For a limited time, starting August 25, 2021, new and existing T-Mobile and Sprint postpaid customers on select plans are eligible for one year of Apple TV+ on us.
> 
> Eligible plans for T-Mobile customers include Magenta, Magenta MAX, Magenta 55+, Magenta MAX 55+, Magenta First Responders, Magenta MAX First Responders, Magenta Military, Magenta MAX Military, Magenta Deaf or Hard of Hearing, Magenta Max Deaf or Hard of Hearing, Magenta Amplified, Business Unlimited Advanced, Business Unlimited Ultimate, Magenta for Business, and Magenta MAX for Business rate plans.
> ...


Was going to wait for Ted Lasso to finish and sign up for a month to watch, but now, free year!!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I enjoyed this TV+ ad. Having stars isn't everything, obviously, but as hooks go, there are definitely worse ones.

Also: I could barely pay attention to the ad because of the sets. I assume that's really someone's house. Maybe even Jon Hamm's. Holy smokes.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Apple TV+ subscription expired today. I used the Target 4 month free promo, so I’m good till May 22.

I’ve had Apple TV+ since December 19, 2019, and haven’t paid for it yet. I got “1 year” (plus) from Apple, 6 months from Sony and now 4 months from Target.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Since I started this thread long ago I have changed my mind a bit . I am enjoying the morning show , see , for all mankind (especially season 2),. Home before dark is a sleeper. Defending Jacob was very good. Mosquito coast and Tehran are very good too.Foundation and invasion are watchable
So I won’t be cancelling any time soon even though all my shows are off season


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> Home before dark is a sleeper.


I had intended to watch this and then have totally forgotten about it even though there are two seasons now. Think I'll get started on it this weekend.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> I had intended to watch this and then have totally forgotten about it even though there are two seasons now. Think I'll get started on it this weekend.


Worth it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Mine was up for renewal so I cancelled last week. Thought we might get another free year because we bought another computer last month, but I guess not.

I'll re-up for a couple months when the next season of Ted Lasso comes out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Mine was up for renewal so I cancelled last week. Thought we might get another free year because we bought another computer last month, but I guess not.
> 
> I'll re-up for a couple months when the next season of Ted Lasso comes out.


We re-upped for one month recently to get my in-laws into Ted while on vacation. We will re-up for Ted when S3 comes out. The question is if we would have the discipline to avoid spoilers and wait until the whole season has aired….. maybe we will just assume we’ll do it for the 3-4 months and maybe For All Mankind s3 will be available then too…..


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jlb said:


> We re-upped for one month recently to get my in-laws into Ted while on vacation. We will re-up for Ted when S3 comes out. The question is if we would have the discipline to avoid spoilers and wait until the whole season has aired….. maybe we will just assume we’ll do it for the 3-4 months and maybe For All Mankind s3 will be available then too…..


I think Ted Lasso spoilers are pretty easy to avoid. I just finished season 2 a few days ago. I started watching season 1 after season 2 was released.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Slid in the first episode of Home Before Dark last night before racking. Good stuff! I'm in.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Worth it.


I've finished season one. I could probably write a few paragraphs of thoughts about it, but I'll not clutter up this thread with a big spoiler block digression. In sum, I thought it was solidly entertaining. Brooklynn Prince is a wonderful young actor. 

I'm looking forward to starting season two, but think I will go for a palate cleanser first. I've now started ATV+'s new comedy mystery The Afterparty, which I like so far.

Overall I continue to be very pleased with Apple TV+.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I had a free year that expired last July, and I kept it around for Foundation. Once that ended, I cancelled as there's not much on there that interests me or she who must be obeyed. Fitch was okay, but I've got better things to with $6.00.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Just canceled because the free year was about to end. I enjoyed Ted Lasso, but didn't end up watching much of anything else. Watched an episode of Jon Stewart's show, but never returned for more. I might briefly re-up when the next season of Ted Lasso starts, we'll see.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Apple paid for it through July of last year, but I kept it up for Foundation and Ted Lasso. Plus I'm a huge For All Mankind fan, which has now assumed the comfy chair slot now that The Expanse has concluded/hiatus/whatever. 

And I re-watch Greyhound a lot. (great home theater system workout) May give that Macbeth a chance.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Just watched the limited series "The Line" and it was very compelling. I'd never seen actual footage of warfare in Mosul like that before. Very chilling to get an inside look at what goes on behind the scenes. Once I started it I had to finish all four episodes.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Get 4 months of Apple TV+ for free, must sign up for Target Circle and have an Apple ID. Expires 06/17/22:






Target Circle™ Partnership







www.target.com


----------

